# As Built Drawings?



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

just finished the underslab at a car dealership and the engineer is requesting as built drawings, is there a decent format i should go with or should i just draw all over the plans with felt marker ?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I draw piping isometrics on paper with red pencil. Some eng's want it done on their prints. Whatever way you do it, be sure to keep it neat. If needed add a summary sheet detailing what you have drawn to help the eng out. "As Built" drawings are very important and need to be accurate.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup. What he said ^^^^

Alot of the time they will ask for 3 sets of as-builts. You better figure that into the price up front. It takes a whole lot of time to properly draw them. 

On slab construction, take your measurements on stuff before you back-fill. Over here , over der ain't close enough. 

I stole my 4 year olds crank out colored pencils(made by crayola) they work great for drawing on prints.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Always read the spec's before starting a job. I'm sure that the required as-builts were written in there.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

SPH said:


> Always read the spec's before starting a job. I'm sure that the required as-builts were written in there.


Yup, seen it.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

we just draw over the original prints


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah i got out my tape and red markers and drew out all the underslab this afternoon.
i think ill need more prints and sort them into water and drains.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always made a copy of the print and drew an isometric of the piping layout with dimensions on that, showing referrence marks for where I took my measurements from.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Also take note specifications are asking more and more for CAD as builts. Especially on Government work. 

An easy way to draw on your prints is to scan and use paint. You save on shipping and making copies. 

Paul


----------

